# mother to son breeding?



## Guest (May 10, 2004)

I am having A hard time finding a good boar for my sows. I have an uncut boar from my last litter of pigs that has all the traits I am looking for. 
Is there anything wrong using him as a new replacement boar? He would be breeding back to his mother, his mothers sister and a half sister. They all carry good traits that I would like to keep. I know it is normal breeding fathers to daughters and granddaughters but havent heard much about breeding the other way (mothers to sons). 
thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

It doesn't make a difference if you breed mothers to sons or fathers to daughters. If you get good results, you can claim you are "line-breeding". If you get yucky results, then you are "in-breeding" 

According to my husband, who has raised lots of pigs...you will get one or the other...either really good, or really bad.

Breeding that close will increase your chances of passing on poor genes, as well as the good ones. Also close breeding usually impacts fertility (adversely) more than anything. You may get some fine looking pigs, but they won't be as fertile as their parents. The difference may or may not be noticable for one generation, but if you keep breeding close, you will keep getting less and less fertile animals.

Jena


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

first generation is ok but why not look into A.I. for a better boar and get the straws that have what you want or try the site for show pigs .com they have good stock there.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2004)

If you believe verbatim, the Bible would claim that pigs as an "unclean animal" are all descended from a single pair.


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

Unregistered said:


> If you believe verbatim, the Bible would claim that pigs as an "unclean animal" are all descended from a single pair.


If you believe the bible, then so are we 

Jena


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

:haha:


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

Actually the bible was edited from earlier works that describe Adam, Eve and Lilith, as the original people. But Adam didn't like Lilith because she was bossy, and liked to be on top. The early writers found that too......something, to keep in the books. Sounds like a ram and two ewes, as a common starter flock?



Jena said:


> If you believe the bible, then so are we
> 
> Jena


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

wow, this thread has to get the award for Fastest Change Of Subject . :haha:


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Breeding mother to son will not cause any problems unless both of them carry a recessive gene for a problem- and that is impossible to tell until you see the litter. Linebreeding when done by someone with a handful of genetic knowledge and knowledge of the bloodline he or she is using, is a great method for multiplying desirable traits. You don't say what you are breeding for but James Dilley's advice is very good for breeding meat pigs or fair pigs. You can buy semen and AI your sows, relieving you of the year round cost of a boar and giving you access to quality boars without ever having to line breed. AI'ing sows is simple and straightforward.


----------

